# Contents Insurance Coverage



## KempoSpirit (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi fellow MA's
I'm looking to see what company people are using for contents coverage for their businesses. I've been with MAG for a while, who had their contents portion underwritten by Midland Insurance, who as of Sept 1, '05 recently had their license pulled for offering contents coverage. Therefore they cannot offer it any longer. 
In liu of this, MAG has not come up to the plate with any other recomendations for thier clients for alternate coverage for contents (3 month's later). Businesses really shouldn't go without coverage for contents.
Therefore, it is up to the school owners to seek on their own. Hence, me here today.
What are ya'll using for this service and what is their rating?  I've checked past threads and didn't see anything regarding this subject within the past 2-years.
Thanks in advance,
Jeff Davis


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm about to sign with these guys. They've assured me that all of my teaching/training will be covered anywhere I teach. The rates are at least average and I know some people already using them.
http://www.karateinsurance.com/


----------

